# New from Upstate NY



## billey100 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello, new poster from NY, I have been lurking for awhile but never posted. I took my first buck at 29 this year with a bow. Decent 6 pointer but nothing to brag about. I dont post much but like to check out everyone's pics and learn from others. Thanks

Kevin


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Welcome*

Where in Upstate? I lived there for awhile in Remington's home town.


----------



## billey100 (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in the finger lakes, Seneca Falls to be exact but most have never heard of either. I mostly tell people from out of state I live half way between Syracuse and Rochester it's a whole lot easier.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kevin. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## erhodes121 (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome::wav:To archery talk


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome! It's addicting!!!!!!


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*I know exactly where ya are*

Aunt lives on Oneida Lake, Great are of the state. Yep if you're new you're sure to be a junkie soon, Happy New Year


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Welcome*

Great site, welcome and enjoy. Seneca Falls, Home to Goulds pumps! I'm in Fairport.


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

Greeting and Happy New Year from Lockport, NY


----------



## BookingDep (Jul 11, 2006)

*Member*

Welcome and Happy New Year from Lyncourt, NY


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

billey100 said:


> I live in the finger lakes, Seneca Falls to be exact but most have never heard of either. I mostly tell people from out of state I live half way between Syracuse and Rochester it's a whole lot easier.



Seneca Falls....The birth place of Women's Sufferage....I know where it is!

Welcome!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

greetings from northern dutchess county, ny! i'm a noob as well. great site, enjoy, and happy new year!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome, I've been a member for a while but never really took advantage of it until recently. You're sure to enjoy it. I'm in Oneonta, New York. A lot of people haven't heard of it either.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Another NY'er! 

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Do you do any fishing up there? Looking forward to seeing pictures of your buck



I'm in Oneonta, New York. A lot of people haven't heard of it either
Thats North of the Prattsville Diner :shade:


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*welcome*

I used to go to Senaca Falls to shoot at the nyfab indoor classic every year,i live just north of corning


----------



## GCH (Jan 2, 2009)

*Upstate NY*

Im from Bloomfield Northern finger lakes..Very new .. I have done more reading then shooting about archery..BEAR lights out..I need alot of ideas and this is a very good site..

George


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Welcome to the addication ......*

Nice to see ya around. I am also from upstate ... Lake George area. Easy way for most reconize.


----------



## fltmedic303 (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to AT! I'm familiar with the Finger Lakes area as well as Oneonta. I have family in Syracuse and my father was from Gilbertsville which is west of Cooperstown and NW of Oneonta. I live in Georgia now but wish I could live up there when I retire. My wife isn't too keen on that plan though.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Greetings from northern NY. Nice to see someone here from wine country!


----------



## GCH (Jan 2, 2009)

I go up to Americade every year..Nice ride from the Finger lakes..My inlaws are from Ticonderoga..

George


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome from another Western New Yorker. I'm from Wyoming County. Congrats on your first buck with a bow! My first buck was with a bow and like yours a decent 6 point.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

*Welcome from Oxford, NY*

I know right where you are located. I have family in that area (Romulus). Good to have you aboard and congrats on the bow kill. :darkbeer:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

billey100 said:


> I live in the finger lakes, Seneca Falls to be exact but most have never heard of either. I mostly tell people from out of state I live half way between Syracuse and Rochester it's a whole lot easier.


I know exactly where that is! I work about 30 minutes South of there in Trumansburg NY. Lots of nice bucks in that area.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

